
Static website hosting for Azure Storage now in public preview - GordonS
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-storage-static-web-hosting-public-preview/
======
GordonS
> Static website hosting support in Azure Storage is provided at no additional
> cost

This is nice! Blob storage is super-cheap, so essentially the only cost will
be outgoing bandwidth - and if you front your site with Cloudflare, they will
cache it at the edge!

